# supreme practical musician



## Parigigi

Bonsoir,

dans un essai sur la musique, un auteur rappelle une anecdote sur Brahms : on lui propose d'aller écouter une représentation du Don Giovanni de Mozart, il décline en disant qu'il préfère autant rester chez lui et en lire la partition. L'auteur se demande :

"What Mozart, *the supreme practical musician*, would have to say about that…"​L'idée, c'est d'opposer le talent de Mozart l'interprète (capable de tout imiter, improviser, qui se réalise dans la pratique musicale, et non seulement l'abstraction de l'œuvre sur partition…) à cette attitude idéaliste, qui ne voit la vérité de la musique classique que dans sa version graphique, la partition.

Mes propositions : Ce que Mozart, 
cet interprète de génie, aurait à en dire…" (mais un interprète de génie s'approche de la version "idéale" de la partition, ce n'est pas l'idée véhiculée ici)
l'incarnation même/suprême du musicien pratiquant, aurait à en dire…" (mais on ne dit rien de la liberté de sa pratique…)
cette figure suprême du pragmatisme musical, aurait à en dire…" (bof)
le musicien le plus habile de ses doigts à avoir jamais vu le jour…" (l'idée de la pratique, des gestes, contre l'idéal abstrait, mais c'est très mauvais…)
ce musicien au talent tel qu’il se permettait toutes les libertés d'interprétation (long !)​
Merci !
Pgg


----------



## Michelvar

Bonsoir, 

bête de scène (même si c'est un peu anachronique...)


----------



## Parigigi

Hm… non, bête de scène c'est anachronique en effet (mythologie "Amadeus"), et ça valorise le personnage et ses "gimmicks" plus que le musicien (jouer du clavecin, comme de la guitare, dans son dos, pourquoi pas avec les dents, avant d'y mettre le feu)…


----------



## iuytr

LE musicien à écouter sur scène, j'allais dire à apprécier en live   ? L'archétype de la musique vivante ?


----------



## Parigigi

là aussi, je trouve ça anachronique. "sur scène" implique une vraie carrière, faite de tournées… c'est pas le cas de Mozart.
Là, il s'agit vraiment de souligner les qualités d'interprète-improvisateur qui se permettait de détourner de la musique et de la faire à sa propre sauce, dans l'acte même de la performance (on ne peut donc pas dire de lui qu'il correspondait aux canons de la musicologie idéaliste : la partition pure, à laquelle aucune interprétation ne saurait être fidèle).


----------



## iuytr

Il y a un peu ça dans vivante. L'archétype du musicien libre ? Au jeu libre ?


----------



## Parigigi

l'archétype/l'incarnation du praticien de génie, peut-être…


----------



## Itisi

Parigigi said:


> Là, il s'agit vraiment de souligner les qualités d'interprète-improvisateur qui se permettait de détourner de la musique et de la faire à sa propre sauce, dans l'acte même de la performance.


A moins que tu ne nous aies pas donné suffisemment de contexte, je ne vois pas d'où tu tires cette interprétation de la situation !  Déjà, Mozart était mort depuis longtemps quand Brahms a dit ça,

Je pense que ça veut dire 'le musicien suprêmement réaliste/pragmatique qu'était Mozart'


----------



## Parigigi

Que Mozart soit contemporain de Brahms ou non, qu'importe, c'est une hypothèse de l'auteur ("qu'aurait dit Mozart d'une telle attitude ?")
Réaliste ? je ne pense pas que ça marche. Pragmatique, j'y ai pensé, mais il doit y avoir quelque chose de mieux…


----------



## Itisi

Parigigi said:


> Que Mozart soit contemporain de Brahms ou non, qu'importe, c'est une hypothèse de l'auteur ("qu'aurait dit Mozart d'une telle attitude ?…


Il importe qu'il faudrait savoir ce que l'auteur voulait dire avec cette question. A mon avis, il ne s'agit pas de la liberté d'interprétation ou du don d'improvisation de Mozart.


----------



## Parigigi

C'est vrai.
L'auteur entend déconstruire l'idéalisme esthétique de la musicologie classique, qui considère que les significations d'une œuvre sont toutes internes, ce qui implique que la partition est la seule traduction parfaite de l'intention du compositeur, et que toute interprétation en est une dégradation : elle ne saurait lui adjoindre de significations valables. À cette conception de la valeur et de la signification des œuvres, incarnée par l'attitude de Brahms, il oppose avec cette phrase le modèle de Mozart musicien. Il n'en dit malheureusement pas plus sur ce qu'il entend par "supreme practical musician"… Contre Brahms-pro-partition, il y aurait Mozart-pro-"performance"… ça peut être lié à ses talents d'interprète et d'improvisateur… mais peut-être pas…


----------



## lentulax

I agree with Itisi's point. Without further context, I would simply read it as meaning 'Mozart, who more than anyone believed that music was written to be performed' , or 'Mozart, who more than anyone believed that music only existed in performance'


----------



## Parigigi

Merci à tout le monde. 
So something along these lines? "Ce que Mozart, ce musicien pour lequel la musique n’existait que jouée/qu'en acte/qu'interprétée…"?


----------



## Nicomon

« _Ce que Mozart, ce virtuose à l'oreille absolue_ ? »    Bon, je m'éloigne peut-être...


----------



## Parigigi

Tu t'éloignes, oui… encore une fois, on oppose idéalisme (partition) à pragmatisme (pratique instrumentale)…


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai bien compris l'opposition en lisant le contexte plus large.  On le trouve assez facilement, d'ailleurs. 





> There are even those who believe that, since each performance is at best only an imperfect and approximate representation of the work itself, it follows that music's inner meanings can never be properly yielded up in performance. They can be discovered only by those who can read and study the score, like Johannes Brahms, who once refused an invitation to attend a performance of Mozart's Don Giovanni, saying he would sooner stay home and read it. *What Mozart, the supreme practical musician, would have had to say about that one can only imagine.* We note the corollary to that idea, which is seriously held by many musical scholars and even musicians: only those who can read a score have access to the inner meanings of music. One wonders, in that case, why we should bother performing musical works at all, when we could just sit at home, like Brahms, and read them as if they were novels.


 Sauf qu'aucune des suggestions offertes jusqu'ici ne me plait. Tout est trop long, et _pragmatique_ tombe à plat, je trouve. 
Bien d'accord que ma suggestion décrit Mozart, sans traduire "_supreme practical musician_".
Disons donc que c'est une interprétation / adaptation très libre.  Mais je continue de réfléchir.


----------



## k@t

Parigigi said:


> cet interprète de génie, aurait à en dire…" (mais un interprète de génie s'approche de la version "idéale" de la partition, ce n'est pas l'idée véhiculée ici)


Alors peut-être introduire la liberté, la subjectivité, la non-conventionnalité :

_Mozart, cet/l’enfant terrible de l’interprétation._

Ou autour d’un même thème :
_Le plus libre et le plus génial des interprètes.
Mozart, quintessence du génie et de la liberté de/dans l’interprétation.
Le plus génialement libre des interprètes _ou l’inverse_ Le plus librement génial des interprètes._


----------



## Itisi

k@t said:


> Alors peut-être introduire la liberté, la subjectivité, la non-conventionnalité


En quoi est-ce justifié par 'practical' ?

Et 'supreme', veut dire 'il n'y a pas musicien plus (practical) que lui.

[QUOTE="Nicomon, post: 17045396, member: 63744" _pragmatique_ tombe à plat, je trouve. [/QUOTE]'Practical' est plat aussi...


----------



## k@t

Itisi said:


> En quoi est-ce justifié par 'practical' ?


J’avais bien lu les commentaires (8 et 10) que tu avais faits à Parigigi à ce propos , mais voilà, j’en ai quand même fait fi et me suis basée sur les précédentes remarques de Parigigi pour faire mes ci-dessus propositions.

Pour moi, _*practical musician*_ = interprète.

C’est possiblement une erreur, puisque selon cette source, qui date un peu ! , le praticien ne serait pas seulement l’interprète, mais aussi le compositeur, alors que le théoricien serait quelque chose comme un musicologue.

Pourtant, une autre source, pas très jeune non plus, semble limiter le praticien à la seule interprétation. Bon...

En anglais et plus moderne.



Itisi said:


> Et 'supreme', veut dire 'il n'y a pas musicien plus (practical) que lui.


_*supreme*_, ce n'est pas _*par excellence, suprême, génial, la quintessence de,*_ etc. ?


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> 'Practical' est plat aussi...


 T'as pas tout à fait tort.  Mais je trouve_ pragmatique_ encore plus ennuyeux.
Ça me fait penser à (ça, c'est québécois)_ : pratico-pratique. _Antonyme de_ rêveur, idéaliste, utopiste.   _

Je ne sais pas si t'as lu le contexte que j'ai mis...
Je ne lis pas forcément non plus liberté d'expression (quoique...) mais je l'ai compris dans le sens d'_interprète par excellence / génial. _
Je croyais moi aussi que _supreme _avait été utilisé dans le sens : _of the highest quality. _
Bref, disons que je n'ai pas envie, moi, de dire que Mozart était _extra pragmatique.
_
Mais bon, ce ne pas à nous de décider.  Parigigi écrira bien ce qu'il veut.


----------



## Itisi

*k@t*, j'ai dit ce que je voulais dire, ce n'est pas la peine que je me répète !

Nico, en fait, ce n'est pas moi qui ai suggéré 'pragmatique, parce que je n'ai rien suggéré, parce que je ne trouve pas ! 'Oreille absolue' a un sens bien précis, et je n'ai pas l'impression que cette expression soit utilisée dans un sens figuré...

En tout cas, il me semble que si l'auteur avait voulu dire 'interprète génial', il n'aurait pas dit 'supreme practical musician'... Je ne sais pas quoi dire de plus.


----------



## Sachandréa

Si je vous suis, je comprends la chose suivante:

Mozart préconisait de privilégier l'interprétation.


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Oreille absolue' a un sens bien précis, et je n'ai pas l'impression que cette expression soit utilisée dans un sens figuré...


  Pourquoi penses-tu que j'ai écrit « Bon, je m'éloigne peut-être... » et « adaptation très libre » ?  

Quand je ne trouve rien de brillant pour traduire trois mots, il m'arrive d'adapter à ma façon. 





> On répète souvent que *Mozart avait l’oreille absolue*. Il avait la capacité à retranscrire sur une partition une oeuvre musicale qu’il avait entendue une ou deux fois. Ce fût le cas pour le Miserere d’Allegri lorsqu’il avait 14 ans.



Par contre, il me semble que « virtuose » tient bien la route. 





> Musicien qui possède une extraordinaire technique, qui est capable de réaliser des prouesses techniques.





> Mort à trente-cinq ans, il laisse une œuvre impressionnante (626 œuvres sont répertoriées dans le catalogue Köchel), qui embrasse tous les genres musicaux de son époque. Selon le témoignage de ses contemporains, *il était, au piano comme au violon, un virtuose*.
> On reconnaît généralement qu'il a porté à un point de perfection le concerto, la symphonie, et la sonate, qui devinrent après lui les principales formes de la musique classique, et qu'il fut l'un des plus grands maîtres de l'opéra. Son succès ne s'est jamais démenti. *Son nom est passé dans le langage courant comme synonyme de génie, de virtuosité et de maîtrise parfaite.* *Source*


Dernier essai :   *Ce virtuose de l'interprétation ? *


----------



## Parigigi

Oui, mais encore une fois, dire d'un musicien qu'il est un virtuose de l'interprétation, ce n'est pas nécessairement l'opposer à l'idéalisme "graphocentrique" de la tradition musicologique du 19e s, reflétée par l'attitude de Brahms restant chez lui à lire la partition de Don Giovanni plutôt que d'aller en écouter une interprétation…


----------



## catheng06

je tente, même si j'ai honte d'avance ..., technicien suprême ... suprême technicien ..

(espérant opposer la technique et le talent ....)

Mais sans grande conviction.;.

cela ouvrira peut être des pistes ..;


----------



## Nicomon

Parigigi said:


> Oui, mais encore une fois, dire d'un musicien qu'il est un virtuose de l'interprétation, ce n'est pas nécessairement l'opposer à l'idéalisme "graphocentrique" de la tradition musicologique du 19e s, reflétée par l'attitude de Brahms restant chez lui à lire la partition de Don Giovanni plutôt que d'aller en écouter une interprétation…


Je pense que tu lis plus dans ces trois mots que ce que l'auteur a voulu dire. De toute évidence, on ne les interprète  pas de la même façon, toi et moi.
Je suis à court d'idées... je rends mon tablier.


----------



## Parigigi

La phrase vient pourtant juste après la critique de Brahms, et se veut un commentaire sur cette attitude…


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec toi, Nico, En même temps, et ce n'est pas pour t'embêter que je dis ça, je trouve que 'virtuose de l'interprétation', c'est aussi lire plus, ou autre chose, qu'il n'y a dans ces mots.  Mais je n'ai rien à proposer... A tout choisir, je préfère 'suprêmement pragmatique'.  Pour moi, les mots en question veulent dire que Mozart est 'dans le concret'.


----------



## Parigigi

On nous invite toujours, fort justement, à rappeler le contexte, sur Wordref. Encore une fois… l'auteur oppose clairement l'esthétique de la partition pure à Mozart "dont on ne peut qu'imaginer ce qu'il aurait pu penser" de l'attitude de Brahms…  Désolé d'insister, mais c'est vraiment l'idée que l'auteur cherche à faire passer !


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai mis une citation plus longue et le lien vers le livre dont c'est extrait, au post 16.
Tu le lis à ta façon et d'autres le lisent autrement.

@ Itisi :  j'ai bien écrit « dernier essai ».  Pour moi  _practical musician = interprète  _et _ supreme = par excellence. _
Au risque de radoter, je mets souvent des adaptations libres quand je ne trouve rien de brillant.  

Si Parigigi préfère dire que Mozart était pragmatique, plutôt que virtuose... et bien libre à lui.
J'ai assez (trop) perdu mon temps sur ce fil. Je m'en vais jouer du clavier (à défaut de piano ou de clavecin) ailleurs.


----------



## Parigigi

D'accord avec le principe des adaptations libres. Ça n'empêche pas de s'accorder sur ce que l'auteur veut dire, malgré les marges de manœuvre de l'interprétation, toutes préférences égales par ailleurs ! 

Je remets la citation :

"Johannes Brahms, who once refused an invitation to attend a performance of Mozart's Don Giovanni, saying he would sooner stay home and read it. *What Mozart, the supreme practical musician, would have had to say about that one can only imagine."*​
adieu ! et désolé pour la "perte" de temps…


----------



## Reynald

Si un œil neuf peut être utile...  Je viens de lire la totalité du fil et, pour moi, vous étiez arrivés à une solution satisfaisante au #13. Ensuite, en essayant d'améliorer encore, cela s'est, en fait, dégradé (à mon avis).

Juste une suggestion : Il serait peut-être possible d'alléger un peu la phrase en supprimant la précision inutile "ce musicien" après "Mozart" : "Ce que Mozart, pour qui la musique n’existait que jouée/qu'en acte/qu'interprétée…".


----------

